# jabba the hut



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

im going to call my bird jabba the hut cuz he is sitting on the ground now and he must have his legs folded up as his body is flush with the ground and he is all spread out like a giant lump like jabba the hut LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mmmmmmmmm....sounds like nesting behavior. My birds look like that when they are sitting or about to lay eggs.


----------

